# Atwood Lake



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Any one have any info on atwood lake ramps? Like the water level and maybe clarity? looking to take the girlfriend out on saturday. I was at west branch on tuesday and water went up 5ft in like three days.
On the muskingum watershed says summer pool is 928ft and the current lake level is 931ft so i know its up but wondering if i can still launch a boat and have decently clear water?
Any info or pics of the ramp would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was there Sunday it was really high the docks that were in the fronts of them were under Water really Muddy


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Fishon1546 said:


> I was there Sunday it was really high the docks that were in the fronts of them were under Water really Muddy


Its 3 ft above summer pool .I was there maybe Friday and it was 2 1/2 ft high.Water was decent green looking up by dam but started getting muddy fast about 1/4 the way up the lake.My motor was only about an inch from hitting the concrete on the ramp because not much slope when its that high...didn't catch anything


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I Fished Saturday and Sunday it rained all Night Saturday . Sunday the Lake Conditions completely changed much higher and more muddy but haven’t been there since Sunday


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

I wonder if it will clear up by this saturday since theres been no rain this week?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I was around the lake yesterday. High and muddy and the water is close to being in the parking lot. Couple of trailers in the parking lot but it would be difficult to load.


----------

